# Einige Newbiefragen zur XF86Config

## knalltuete

Hi!

Bin noch neu, also kann es sein dass die fragen bissle anfängerhaft sind.  :Embarassed: 

1. Ich hab ne ganz normale Cherry Tastatur (Standard). Was muss ich hier als Treiber angeben?

2. Ich hab ne Logitech Optical Wheel Mouse (USB). Welchen Treiber muss ich hier nehmen?

Danke schon mal!

----------

## knalltuete

Kann mir denn keiner helfen??

----------

## Sandro

hi,

meine keyboard-section sieht bei einer Logitech Access Desluxe am PS/2-Port folgendermaßen aus:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

        Option      "Protocol" "Standard"

        Option      "XkbKeyCodes" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xfree86"

        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection
```

Ich denke dass du das bei deiner Tastatur beinahe identisch übernehmen kannst.

Für die USB Maus müssen im Kernel einige Module aktiviert sein, lies dir dafür am besten das USB Mouse and Keyboard How-To durch.

Gruß,

Sandro

----------

## knalltuete

ok danke!

ich probiers gleich nachher aus!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## knalltuete

Hi!

Das mit der Tastatur hat super geklappt!  :Cool: 

Mit der Maus beschäftige ich mich dann morgen...

Danke!

----------

